# 97 Altima Hard to start.



## B. B. Byrd (Dec 12, 2005)

In the morning I can start without any problem. After running for just a few minutes it is hard to start. It turns over good, has gas and spark just slow
starting. If I give it a little gas and play with it, it starts. After starting it runs fine without any problem; but I do get a gas smell as if it flooded.
After starting in the morning and going to school all day, it is still sluggish starting in the afternoon. But after setting all night it starts great again.
I have checked codes with a Genesis and the only code was the Knock sensor. 
I have replaced the spark plugs, changed the gas filter, added injector cleaner to the gas and used throttle cleaner on the throttle body; without any improvement.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

most likely its ur coolant temperature sensor. Here is its location the link also has removal and installation process. before you check that, check the battery connections especially the ground. 

Also have you checked your air filter?

The "knock sensor" code most likely is because of the coolant sensor. It has been known that when that sensor is bad it causes a "KS" code.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

B. B. Byrd said:


> I have checked codes with a Genesis and the only code was the Knock sensor.


What was the number of that code???


----------



## B. B. Byrd (Dec 12, 2005)

*97 Altima*



gfriedman said:


> What was the number of that code???


Code was MIL 0304 and on the Genesis it said "Knock sensor"


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

B. B. Byrd said:


> Code was MIL 0304 and on the Genesis it said "Knock sensor"


Did you check to see if the cable going to the KS is tight. Check for corrosion on the connector.


----------

